# General > General Chat >  I love you like a...?

## Lote-Tree

In my car radio there was a song...a rap song (no I am not fan of that type of music) where the lyrics went like this:

"I love you like a fat kid loves cake"

I could not help but laugh but why should I laugh at this?  :Biggrin: 
Should you laugh at this?  :Biggrin: 

I love you like a....alcoholic loves beer?

I love you like a.....drug addict loves heroine?

What say you?

Can you think of a funnier line than "I love you like a fat kids loves cake"  :Biggrin:

----------


## barbara0207

What about this one:

I love you like the wrong-doer loves the excuse he thought of just at the right moment.

No? OK. Never mind. :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> What about this one:
> 
> I love you like the wrong-doer loves the excuse he thought of just at the right moment.
> 
> No? OK. Never mind.


He he  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

I love you like a pitcher of water at a chili pepper eating contest.

----------


## Bakiryu

> "I love you like a fat kid loves cake"



Dude, that's the first thing I though when I saw your thread tittle  :FRlol:  


let's see.........
I love you......like zombies love brains (?)
.......Like a junkie loves weed
......Like a hacker loves 1337
......Like old people love tapioca
.....Like a nerd loves his dictionary
.....like a lawyer loves money
......Like a woman loves chocolate
......Like a blonde loves her hair-dye
.......Like a pedophile loves children (wait, that sounds kinda wrong) or should it be like Michael Jackson loves children  :Tongue:

----------


## blazeofglory

> What about this one:
> 
> I love you like the wrong-doer loves the excuse he thought of just at the right moment.
> 
> No? OK. Never mind.


I love you like a smoker loves a cigarette
I love you like a dog loves biting a piece of bone

----------


## packersfan

Like a nun loves her bible.

----------


## browneyedbailey

I love you like Mary loved her baby Jesus especilly when he was hung on that cruel cross

----------


## Virgil

I love you like a badge loves a policeman. 

Like a hippie loves his long hair.

Like an old man loves his hairy ears.

Like STDs love a whore.

Like crap loves a sewer.

Like Dolly Parton loves her bra.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I love you like a politician loves his people. (umm uncomfortable idea of love)

----------


## Lote-Tree

> [COLOR="Navy"][SIZE="3"]
> Dude, that's the first thing I though when I saw your thread tittle


He he  :Biggrin: 




> I love you......like zombies love brains (?)


Yuk ;-(




> Like Dolly Parton loves her bra.


Ha ha  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Like an old man loves his hairy ears.
> 
> Like STDs love a whore.


 :FRlol:  these two are hilarious.
can't think of any funny ones myself

----------


## Lote-Tree

> can't think of any funny ones myself


I was going to reply with another stereotype but I am not going to because I like you too much  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I was going to reply with another stereotype but I am not going to because I like you too much


yeah? like what?
like a German loves his/her beer?
like a witch loves her broomstick?  :Blush:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> yeah? like what?
> like a German loves his/her beer?
> like a witch loves her broomstick?


None of these  :Biggrin:  It's about Geman's not having sense of humour but it's not true I work with Germans and they are Hilarious  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

of course we have a sense of humour  :Smile:  but it's different from the English one. mostly it consists in dishing out insults  :Smile:  or it's a bit more sophisticated then saying "Going to Tesco's, eh?" with a twinkle in your eye  :Confused:  (=English sense of humour)

----------


## blazeofglory

I love you like kids eat love chocolate 
In a second it melts away
I love you like a cop loves thieves.

----------


## amalia1985

I love you like a basketball player loves the World Championship...
Sorry, but I couldn't resist my basketball heritage... :Tongue:

----------


## manolia

I love you like a movie geek loves his/hers popcorn

----------


## packersfan

I love you like the A-Rod loves baseball.

----------


## manolia

I love you like a punk loves his hair jello

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I love you like a punk loves his hair jello


Manolia...you are getting to the Smutty Territory now...  :Biggrin: 
I would be very careful  :Biggrin:

----------


## packersfan

I love you like an emo loves black.
(If that sounded stereo-typical, I did not mean it!)

----------


## amalia1985

I love you like a child loves a teddy-bear.

----------


## packersfan

I love you like a nerd loves homework.
(Not being mean, 
I like math and language arts homework, 
so I'm a nerd)  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> I love you like a basketball player loves the World Championship...
> Sorry, but I couldn't resist my basketball heritage...


What's your basketball heritage? Did you play?




> I love you like a nerd loves homework.
> (Not being mean, 
> I like math and language arts homework, 
> so I'm a nerd)


That is a good one!  :Biggrin:  


I love you like like Lucy loves taking the football away just as Charlie Brown is about to kick it.

----------


## packersfan

I love you like a sailor loves swearing.
(I'm assuming that they do)

----------


## browneyedbailey

I love you like a movie maker loves his job.

----------


## packersfan

I love you like a teacher loves their kids.

i love you like a grandma loves her grandchildren.

I love you like a American likes hotdogs.

----------


## Shalot

I love you like a cat loves swimming

----------


## papayahed

> I love you like a cat loves swimming


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  


I love you like Scher loves kit kats.

I love you like Niamh loves fossils.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I love you like Niamh loves fossils.


She does?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Granny5

I love you like Memphis style ribs!! 
(now that's real love)

----------


## packersfan

I love you like any person loves sleeping...

----------


## Virgil

I love you like a midget loves his platform shoes.

----------


## Lote-Tree

I love you like Virgil love's Elitist  :Biggrin:

----------


## AuntShecky

. . .as a woman loves fixing up a bachelor with one of her single friends.

----------


## Virgil

I love you like an incontinet person loves a toilet.

----------


## packersfan

> . . .as a woman loves fixing up a bachelor with one of her single friends.


yeah that's priceless...

----------


## Pensive

I love you like I love the blue bird on my avatar.  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> She does?


She's an archeologist so I assumed.

----------


## ReynardtheFox

. . . boa constrictor squeezes?

Hmmm. Maybe that's a bit too much.

I love you like a . . .


. . . small fluffy kitten loves string

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> I love you like a sailor loves swearing.
> (I'm assuming that they do)


I can confirm that, indeed, we do! 




> I love you like a cat loves swimming


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Why isn't there a smilie for "I peed myself, I was laughing so hard"?  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

I love you like a drag-queen loves his make-up.

----------


## Zombie

i love you like fanboys love girls cos playing as soul caliber characters >.<

----------


## Chava

I love you like I love my books (which reminds me of the time i was caught short handed by the question, "Me or your books" I must have looked totally aghast, because he started laughing so much and said, "I love your books too")

----------


## AimusSage

I love you like bob loves the universe.
I love you like time loves a paradox.
I love you like batman loves his cave.
I love you like an escalator loves a closed mall
I love you like dogs love chewing toys
I love you like a watch loves to tick
I love you like a toothbrush loves toothpaste
I love you like the plague loves rats
I love you like a medieval knight loves his armour
I love you apples love oranges
I love you like the cold loves a sneeze
I love you like a letter loves an envelope
I love you like bargains love the bin.

Etc.

----------


## Laindessiel

> I love you like bob loves the universe.
> I love you like time loves a paradox.
> *I love you like batman loves his cave.*
> I love you like an escalator loves a closed mall
> I love you like a toothbrush loves toothpaste
> I love you like the plague loves rats
> I love you like a medieval knight loves his armour
> *I love you like the cold loves a sneeze*
> Etc.


You have such a humor, Aimus.  :FRlol:  




> I love you apples love oranges


A male and female fruit, I assume?  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

Favourites of yours Aimus, You're too cute  :Smile: 



> I love you like time loves a paradox.
> I love you like an escalator loves a closed mall
> I love you like the cold loves a sneeze
> I love you like a letter loves an envelope
> I love you like bargains love the bin.
> 
> Etc.

----------


## AimusSage

> Favourites of yours Aimus, You're too cute


Yay!... Wait a minute... Are you calling me cute??? Ewwwwww.  :Tongue:   :Wink: 




> A male and female fruit, I assume?


Which one is the male fruit?  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

I love you like Yossarian loves his life

----------


## Virgil

I love you like a tornado loves a mobile home park.

----------


## Sweets America

I just love you like my dogs love me.

----------


## AuntShecky

> yeah that's priceless...


You know why women like to "fix up" their girlfriends with
single men? It's because MISERY LOVES COMPANY!

----------


## Bakiryu

I love you like an emo boy loves tight pants
I love you like Lote loves posting interesting threads
I love you like we all love the litnet
I love you like a thief loves diamonds

Mine are not funny  :Bawling: !

----------


## blazeofglory

I love you like one night's hotel. 
Th night is flooded with everything
The morning and everything is over

----------


## Virgil

> I love you like Lote loves posting interesting threads
> 
> Mine are not funny !


No need to cry Baki. That one may be the best one yet! Perfect.

----------


## Bakiryu

> No need to cry Baki. That one may be the best one yet! Perfect.


yeh, one day I shall find the perfect phrase!

What about.....


I love you like a woman loves her chocolate  :Blush: 
.......like the british love their tea.
......like a lawyer loves money
......like Britney Spears love booze
.....Like a redneck loves his truck
.....like Aimus loves Bob
....like a frenchman loves wine
....Like hippies love aliens.
....black people love chicken (no offense intended)
.....like schoolgirls love gossip
.....like a vampire loves blood
....like the godfather loves his accent

I have no future as a stand-up comedian  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> yeh, one day I shall find the perfect phrase!
> 
> What about.....
> 
> 
> I love you like a woman loves her chocolate 
> .......like the british love their tea.
> ......like a lawyer loves money
> ......like Britney Spears love booze
> ...


Some of those are very good. I love this one:



> ....like the godfather loves his accent


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

Yeah, everybody loves teh accent! (otherwise you can't join the mafia!  :Tongue: )

----------


## NikolaiI

I love you like I love a horse tranq after one bourbon, one scotch, and one beer.

----------


## Virgil

I love you like a beans eater loves to pass gas.

----------


## Chava

I love you like misery loves company

----------


## Divine Comedy

I love you like a keyboard that loves letters,
Like a virus that loves your lungs,
Like a sweat that loves the skin,
Like Jughead who loves food,
Like the wolf that loves little red riding hood,
Like the mosquito that loves malaria,
Like the bacteria that loves to inflict diarrhoea,
Like the crow that loves to sh***

----------


## Granny5

> I love you like a beans eater loves to pass gas.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## AdoreroDio

I love you like Charlie loves Wonka bars

I love you like the Raven loves the word Nevermore

----------


## HoOkEdOnReAdInG

I love you like Peter Pan loves Neverland.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I love you like a fish loves corals.

----------


## Virgil

I love you like a a dog loves to sniff other doggy rear ends.

----------


## erato

> Like an old man loves his hairy ears.


thats hilarious.  :FRlol: 


like an annorexic loves food 

like God loves an athiest 
 :Alien:  

orr..
like a virgin loves her virginity
like Dexter loves his laboratory 
 :Tongue:

----------


## Taliesin

Like Freud loves his mother.

----------


## Virgil

I love you like chocolate loves cavities.

----------


## Granny5

I love you like old folks love a bm.

----------


## Virgil

> I love you like old folks love a bm.


I guess I'm not a complete old folk yet. What's a bm?  :Confused:

----------


## Granny5

bowel movement

----------


## Shalot

bowell movement!!!  :Eek: 

I love you like a bowel movement loves a long car ride on an isolated road

----------


## Virgil

> bowel movement





> bowell movement!!! 
> 
> I love you like a bowel movement loves a long car ride on an isolated road


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Oh I wish I had thought of that one.  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Chava

I love you like my expenses love my pay check

----------


## Virgil

> I love you like my expenses love my pay check


 :FRlol:  Excellent!!

----------


## AimusSage

For the starwars geeks:
I love you like the Imperial March loves Darth Vader.
I love you like Luke loves whining.
I love you like Han loves the Falcon.
I love you like the Emperor loves to gloat.
Love you I do, like Yoda bad grammar loves.
I love you like Anakin loves drama
I love you like Obi-Wan loves speeders.
I love you like Jar-Jar loves to be moronic.

Etc.

----------


## Virgil

> I love you like my expenses love my pay check


Along these same lines:

I love you like the government loves to tax my earnings.

----------


## Chava

I love you like the government hates to pay for my education (but i love you too like i love that they do anyway)

----------


## NikolaiI

LoL Chava

I love you like I love clean socks.  :Smile:

----------


## cactus

I love you like an itch waiting to be scratched.

----------


## Virgil

> LoL Chava
> 
> I love you like I love clean socks.


Made me think of these:

I love you like foot odor loves my sneakers.

I love you like stains love my underwear. 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## NikolaiI

Aw, you've perverted a beautiful thing, Virgil! No no, clean fresh socks. Not underwear stains!

I love you like fingers love a keyboard
I love you like a leaf loves the tree.
I love you like the sky loves blue.
I love you like my body and mind love oxygen and water.
I love you like Death loves Sleep.
I love you like Life loves Breath.
I love you like Love loves dreams.


Ooh supposed to be funnier? No, I can't. :|

----------


## papayahed

I love you like a ham sandwich loves cheese.
I love you like a dog loves going bye-bye.

----------


## Chava

I love you like my paper's are addicted to A's

----------


## Taliesin

Like a sock loves being alone?

----------


## babes

I love you like a little girl loves her stuffed toys. HAHA

----------


## kiz_paws

I love you
...like old ladies like blue dye
...like a nerd loves his pocket pencil holder
...like a dentists loves crooked teeth
...like a software whiz-bang loves a good virus
...like an Icelander loves har&#240;fisk ..... uhhhh, don't ask...  :Wink:

----------


## Beijing-Doll

love you... 

like nixon loves paranoia.

----------


## Betterscotch

I know it doesn't completely follow the rules... 
But...
I love you _____
more than sweat rolls down yo skin!  :Wink: 
..just came up with this one cuz my old man is out bustin a$$ in this Oklahoma heat and I was trying to b cheesily effective  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pompey Bum

Welcome to the site, betterscotch.

Um, I love you deeper than the lint in your belly button.

----------


## cacian

I love you like i love me because without this there is not we.

or something like that  :Wink:

----------


## Pompey Bum

I love you like Pokemon Go: I can think of nothing else and I get in car crashes trying to play with you.

----------

